# 2 ER visits in one day



## mrolf (Jan 13, 2011)

If a patient came to the ED in the AM and again in the PM for the same condition (urinary retention) and saw the same physician are you able to bill two separate ED visits?? This is a Medicare patient.  Please advise.  Thanks.


----------



## LindaEV (Jan 13, 2011)

Nope. One visit per day. They are due to the same problem...same doc, so you would just combine the documentation and choose the best code.


----------

